# So, they dropped the bomb on us last week...



## jmbeck (Jan 18, 2010)

As of March 15th, 2010, I'll be officially out of a job.

Our office was a small office in a larger corporation. We function as "support" the larger offices, but we've been nearly 100% billable for quite some time due to the ability of the engineers in this office.

Still, we got cut due to the current and forecasted market conditions.

And here I thought Obama had us all saved.


----------



## Fluvial (Jan 18, 2010)

I'm sorry to hear that Jm. I know two firms in the 'ham if you'd like me to check with them about needing engineers.


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (Jan 18, 2010)

That sucks man. Good luck nailing something down soon. At least you got that 2 months buffer to search.


----------



## Ble_PE (Jan 18, 2010)

That sucks big time! I hope you get something lined up before the office closes. We are running on fumes here in my office and it makes for some stressful days when you don't know what you are going to be working on. Good luck!!


----------



## Chucktown PE (Jan 18, 2010)

Sorry to hear that jmbeck. Good luck finding a new job.


----------



## Fluvial (Jan 18, 2010)

I am having problems getting people to pay and finding new projects. We're not making anything but the most necessary purchases at home. Still, I think that's preferable to working for someone else and not knowing if something like this is going to happen. I hope that everybody weathers this economic situation without too much pain.


----------



## cement (Jan 18, 2010)

good luck in the job market jmbeck!


----------



## FLBuff PE (Jan 18, 2010)

Sorry to hear that, jm. Good luck with the search!


----------



## Flyer_PE (Jan 18, 2010)

Good luck with the job search. At least you have a few weeks notice. Hopefully, the fact that your office is/was billable will bode well for the job search.


----------



## jmbeck (Jan 18, 2010)

You've all seen the Windows 7 commercials, right? The "I'm so and so, and Windows 7 was my idea".

Do you think I can put "Assisted with the development of the Windows 7 operating system" on my resume? According to the commercials, it's true, right?

Fluvial, I'd certainly like that. Problem is I'm an HVAC guy, and there doesn't seem to be many openings here in the 'ham, but I certainly would like for you to ask.

To everyone else, thanks for your concern. I'm trying to remain positive about the whole thing. It can always be worse.


----------



## Fluvial (Jan 18, 2010)

Will do, jm. I'll ask around my Alabama friends &amp; contacts to see if they know of any openings.


----------



## bigray76 (Jan 18, 2010)

Sorry to hear the bad news jm. Good luck on your search and new beginning.


----------



## Freon (Jan 18, 2010)

Good luck on the transition.


----------



## NCcarguy (Jan 18, 2010)

That really stinks JM....It's pretty much why we started our own thing here, we felt like it was coming our way too, and this just made sense. Is there ANY chance that the people in that office can pool your resources to start your own company? If you're all that busy, there's usually a reason for it. You'll certainly need to have access to enough funds to pay some salary at some point, but may work out for ALL of you to do that.

Just a thought.....Good luck though, no matter what you decide to do.

and......If we can get Brown elected to the senate tomorrow, I think we will start to see the economy turn around!


----------



## TouchDown (Jan 18, 2010)

Damn.

Good luck JM. Will the company let you use any of the remaining time to begin your job hunt? My company is usually VERY lenient when it comes to people searching for jobs, ie. days off, allow you to look while at work, using printer for resumes, etc.

Of course, if they whole office is closing, then maybe it won't be that hard to do that anyway. Again, good luck.


----------



## MA_PE (Jan 18, 2010)

thw whole office was 100% billable and they're closing it? WTF?


----------



## snickerd3 (Jan 18, 2010)

Sorry to hear the bad news. good luck in your search.


----------



## humner (Jan 19, 2010)

Sorry to hear about your closing. Can a group of you form your own company and take out sourced work? Remember, no such thing as problems, only solutions.


----------



## Capt Worley PE (Jan 19, 2010)

Man, sorry to hear that. I sure hope it turns out to be better for you in the long run.


----------



## frazil (Jan 19, 2010)

That stinks. Good luck jmbeck.


----------



## maryannette (Jan 19, 2010)

Sorry to hear that, jm. Hope everything works out for you. Some of my best opportunities have been after a forced decision.


----------



## csb (Jan 19, 2010)

Yet another one to say that sucks and good luck. I've seen where groups of engineers who were really successful with their big company are now successful with their own company...in fact, they are trumping the mega-company. However, that's almost as scary as just being out of a job. Best wishes.


----------



## Chucktown PE (Jan 19, 2010)

jm,

From an outside perspective this seems like a great opportunity to start your own business. You already have the clients, and your company is leaving town. Can you call the clients and see if they would keep the work with you if you started up your own company?


----------



## Flyer_PE (Jan 19, 2010)

The scenario of billable remote office closing is very similar to how the company I work for came into existence. We are also beating the pants off the larger organizations for the scopes we go after.


----------



## Guest (Jan 19, 2010)

I will echo the sentiments and hope you are able to secure something quickly to reduce the stress in job hunting. Like Fluvial says, I hope that this economy IMPROVES quickly, for everyone.

JR


----------



## Fluvial (Jan 19, 2010)

Come to think of it, I know at least two sucessful firms who started that way. One of which is in Birmingham.


----------



## ElCid03 (Jan 19, 2010)

Best of luck man.


----------



## Dark Knight (Jan 20, 2010)

Best wishes JM


----------



## RevMen (Jan 20, 2010)

The company I worked for started the same way. My boss had a satellite office and was told he had to either move back to the home office in Dallas or quit. He chose option B and started on his own and it's been pretty successful ever since. We just got our pay raises this morning.


----------



## MGX (Jan 20, 2010)

We have a slogan in fire protection here: "Only the shirts change".

That is the people in the industry don't change, only the companies they work for.

Most companies I know of began from a handful of people who worked at one that folded or was closed by higher ups.

It takes a lot of guts to start a company, maybe its time you did that.


----------



## rudy (Jan 20, 2010)

Sorry about that jm. When we had layoffs here a while back, management was "nice" enough to let people know a few weeks to a year in advance. I don't know how they determined who would know sooner, but as soon as people found out, they would spend their entire working day looking for a new job... outside the company... or within the company in other departments.


----------



## Dleg (Jan 21, 2010)

Sorry to hear about this. I hope something works out for you soon.


----------



## Capt Worley PE (Jan 21, 2010)

MGX said:


> We have a slogan in fire protection here: "Only the shirts change".
> That is the people in the industry don't change, only the companies they work for.
> 
> Most companies I know of began from a handful of people who worked at one that folded or was closed by higher ups.
> ...


I've always been amazed at the turnovers and startups in the sprinkler industry. It is going to be interesting to see how they react to 13D systems in new construction.


----------



## MGX (Jan 21, 2010)

Capt Worley PE said:


> MGX said:
> 
> 
> > We have a slogan in fire protection here: "Only the shirts change".
> ...


From the inside, no one wants residential systems, especially union contractors. Its very difficult to make money on a residential system. All the residentials I have done have all been literal charity cases i.e. homes for the disabled etc. The guy with a pickup truck, some certs and hand tools will probably be the main installing contractor for residential systems. Apartments are another story but individual homes aren't very good from a profit perspective.


----------



## Capt Worley PE (Jan 21, 2010)

Subcontractor for a tract home developer would just about be the only way to get the volume needed.

Kinda a shame after the battles they went through, and are going through, with the NAHB.


----------



## jmbeck (Jan 25, 2010)

So, on January 13th I found out I was getting laid off.

On January 22nd I found out they are giving me a raise.

Seriously.


----------



## roadwreck (Jan 25, 2010)

jmbeck said:


> So, on January 13th I found out I was getting laid off.
> On January 22nd I found out they are giving me a raise.
> 
> Seriously.


that makes perfect sense

:huh:


----------



## CbusPaul (Jan 25, 2010)

So are you still losing your job? How do they change their mind and go the complete opposite direction in 9 days?


----------



## jmbeck (Jan 25, 2010)

CbusPaul said:


> So are you still losing your job? How do they change their mind and go the complete opposite direction in 9 days?


Oh no, they haven't changed paths. Apparently our yearly merit increase came in a little early.

Just seems odd. I may be the only guy in America getting a raise and fired all at the same time.


----------



## Capt Worley PE (Jan 25, 2010)

In a dark humor sort of way, it is funny.

I guess it does give the old salary history a bump.


----------



## jmbeck (Jan 25, 2010)

Capt Worley PE said:


> In a dark humor sort of way, it is funny.
> I guess it does give the old salary history a bump .



Nobody else seems to be taking all this as well as I am. That or maybe my jokes aren't that funny.

Someone asked me what my plan was, and I told them Plan A was to find something local, Plan 2 is to find something in Mobile, and Plan C is to show up with 5 gallons of diesel and a blow torch. That never gets any laughs.


----------



## Supe (Jan 25, 2010)

jmbeck said:


> Capt Worley PE said:
> 
> 
> > In a dark humor sort of way, it is funny.
> ...



Just tell them that they took your stapler.


----------



## Capt Worley PE (Jan 25, 2010)

jmbeck said:


> Capt Worley PE said:
> 
> 
> > In a dark humor sort of way, it is funny.
> ...


Not to encourage you or anything, but just FYI, diesel can be traced to a certain station...butane can't.

So said my IC engines instructor who refused to explain how he knew this.


----------



## FLBuff PE (Jan 25, 2010)

Jet fuel burns faster and hotter anyway. Just sayin'.


----------



## Santiagj (Jan 25, 2010)

But its also explosive. Remember, safety first.


----------



## FLBuff PE (Jan 25, 2010)

Santiagj said:


> But its also explosive. Remember, safety first.


Good thing they gave him a raise before firing him, then.


----------



## cement (Jan 25, 2010)

have you talked to your clients?


----------

